# Relocating to Mexico City from Guadalajara



## lucitabonita (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello,
My boyfriend and I have been living in Guadalajara for the past 14 months. We like it, but I'm starting to feel restless. I miss the excitement of the big city. (We're from NY.) 

D.F. sounds like a great next step. We're taking a trip next month, but in the meantime, I'd love to hear from anybody familiar with both cities.

Specifically, are people pretty open and accepting? I find Tapatios to be a rather closed bunch and I realize I will never truly "belong" here. 

Are there any other major cultural differences (besides the obvious size difference)? Anything else we should consider before moving?

Thanks,
Lucy


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Those are really two distinct cities. With Mexico City, unless you have a car (and even then), you'd want to be close to where you work. This city is enormous. Public transportation is not bad, but I know people who have to take this bus, take the metro, take another bus, etc. to get somewhere. The pollution is not as bad as say 10 years ago and not as noticeable higher up in elevation (toward the western side of the city).

Oh, there's plenty of excitement and things to do. My American cousin spent a lot of time on weekends in Polanco (that's the king of the nightlife area here), though you'll also find Condessa, Roma and those areas to be excellent for hanging out. A lot of bars in those localities.

My personal opinion is that in terms of livability, Guadalajara is a better place, but Mexico you can find plenty to do.

Also is going to depend on what you do for work. Right now from what I know of friends in other areas of Mexico, Mexico City is getting hammered hard by the economy. I've got a lot of friends who can't even find temporary work the way they used to, it's that bad.


----------



## lucitabonita (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Rodrigo,
Forgot to mention that my boyfriend and I work with U.S. clients over the internet, so finding work ins't an issue.

How has the economy affected crime rates in D.F.? 

I have definitely noticed a spike in robberies here in GDL. 3 houses next door have been robbed in the past few months, a friend was robbed at gunpoint, etc. 

It's not enough to make me leave Mexico, but I take extra precautions. People seem desperate. I hope things turn around soon for everybody's sake!!


----------



## lucitabonita (Apr 3, 2009)

By the way, I realize security is more of a concern in Mexico City than GDL. I'm just wondering if things are dramatically on the rise from where they were, say, a year ago.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

In D.F., even with the economic situation, it's basically a function of where you are at in the city. Thieves here are really scoping people out for certain things (style of dress, jewelry, demeanor). In areas such as Polanco, Santa Fe, Interlomas (traditionally areas with a high number of expats), I really have not heard of there being an issue). Those areas have more police patrols than ever before. I am not saying there are a lot of issues, but I have heard more related to areas in southern Mexico City and some areas in the north (Edomex), that are not as frequented by expats. I know of some expats that live in Del Valle and Condesa, but they also don't report an issue, but they say that being humble, low-key is always the advice that has been given when living in those areas.

Drug violence is not an issue there (though my American cousin says the American media likes to portray Mexico as being full of it, which is not true). Violence here is predicated on economics...economics that have existed for a long time.

Do you have an idea of the area you might want to live in here in D.F.?


----------



## profa1976 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Question about living/working in Guadalajara*

Hi, this is my first post. I am moving to Mexico for family reasons, and I am desperately looking for a job. I currently teach Spanish and English as a Second Language at the University of Arkansas at Little Rock. I truly value my career and feel like I will need something to help me get adjusted. Does anybody have any suggestions for employment in Guadalajara. I speak Spanish and English fluently. I have a BA in International Business and a BA in Spanish and a Master's Degree in Second Language Education. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance,

Sherrie 


QUOTE=Rodrigo84;123299]Those are really two distinct cities. With Mexico City, unless you have a car (and even then), you'd want to be close to where you work. This city is enormous. Public transportation is not bad, but I know people who have to take this bus, take the metro, take another bus, etc. to get somewhere. The pollution is not as bad as say 10 years ago and not as noticeable higher up in elevation (toward the western side of the city).

Oh, there's plenty of excitement and things to do. My American cousin spent a lot of time on weekends in Polanco (that's the king of the nightlife area here), though you'll also find Condessa, Roma and those areas to be excellent for hanging out. A lot of bars in those localities.

My personal opinion is that in terms of livability, Guadalajara is a better place, but Mexico you can find plenty to do.

Also is going to depend on what you do for work. Right now from what I know of friends in other areas of Mexico, Mexico City is getting hammered hard by the economy. I've got a lot of friends who can't even find temporary work the way they used to, it's that bad.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
Perhaps you could start by contacting Universities and schools in Jalisco. You just might find some openings. You do have time before school begins in August.


----------



## profa1976 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have contacted several universities and schools. I think everybody is worried about the crisis and they say it will not impact Mexico as much until this summer. Wish me luck on my job search. After 10 years at the university of Arkansas, it is going to be hard for me to switch gears but I do love Mexico and the life here.




RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Perhaps you could start by contacting Universities and schools in Jalisco. You just might find some openings. You do have time before school begins in August.


----------



## DUTCH (Mar 19, 2009)

*Looking for jobs*

for those who are looking for jobs in Mexico I can recomend you a cople of very good web pages

OCCMundial - Bolsa de Trabajo en Mxico - Ofertas de Empleo - Vacantes - Agrega tu Currculo Gratis
Bolsa de trabajo y Ofertas de empleo - CompuTrabajo Mexico
monterboard.com


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A caution to all of those who are looking for work in Mexico: The economic crisis will definitely affect the job market; it is already happening. If you are likely to be in a position that would illicit envy on the part of a Mexican national, you may expect trouble to follow you. Naturally, you should be aware that Mexican wages are nowhere near US or European wages and you will surely have to tighten your belt as price increases have already begun an inflationary climb and the peso has lost 40% of its purchasing power for imported goods. Those of us living in Mexico on pensions are having to revise our habits, even though those pensions may be in dollars, etc.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

That's exactly true what RVGRINGO is mentioning.

My American cousin left about a year ago for mainly economic reasons he could see were about to hit (and he'd been in Mexico for many years), and he preaches a strong caution to any of his friends going to Mexico or Latin America. A lot of his friends figure they have the education (and even know Spanish) and they are going to come south and be like gangbusters and live comfortably and get away from it all.

That's not happening and has been getting steadily worse since late last year. I have A LOT of friends who can't even find temporary work and are living with the family members that still work.

Moreover, I have heard of more issues involving expats and immigration approval for FM3 than I did since the turn of the century.

I would strongly tell everyone to do their research, have a job offer in hand before they go down there and consider trying to live with someone (another expat or Mexican) while (for a lot of people) you do your 3 month probationary period. I have heard of at least one expat who was sent packing under the claim he didn't do his job to satisfaction, when it was very clear the company he was working for was undergoing $$$ problems.


----------



## profa1976 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Jobs in Mexico*

Thanks for the responses. My husband is Mexican, and he has some businesses in Guadalajara. That is the reason we are moving back to Mexico. Things are much tougher now than they were 10 years ago and I really appreciate your fresh and current perspectives. If I do not find a job, I suppose I can just help him out but I don't like to sit around much. 

Thanks again and lets all hope things don't get too bad in Mexico this summer.

Sherrie 



Rodrigo84 said:


> That's exactly true what RVGRINGO is mentioning.
> 
> My American cousin left about a year ago for mainly economic reasons he could see were about to hit (and he'd been in Mexico for many years), and he preaches a strong caution to any of his friends going to Mexico or Latin America. A lot of his friends figure they have the education (and even know Spanish) and they are going to come south and be like gangbusters and live comfortably and get away from it all.
> 
> ...


----------

